# 22Sep Dives



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Myself, Carl (Tarzan), and Ricky dove the O, Greens, and some bridge rubble. Threw this together while I watched the dabate last night.


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks for the looks!*

Thanks for the great videos of places that I fish often. It is hard to visualize what it looks like from the fishfinder. The amount of life in the water never ceases to amaze me. It is a wonder that we ever get those fish to bite with all the bait down there and then get them out of their hidey holes some of the time!

Bob


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice video Troy!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

BajaBob said:


> Thanks for the great videos of places that I fish often. It is hard to visualize what it looks like from the fishfinder. The amount of life in the water never ceases to amaze me. It is a wonder that we ever get those fish to bite with all the bait down there and then get them out of their hidey holes some of the time!
> 
> Bob


I hear you Bob...every dive is just as exciting as the first. I don't even fish anymore.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I hear you Bob...every dive is just as exciting as the first. I don't even fish anymore.


You didnt stop because you were wearing them out with a rod and reel though.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You didnt stop because you were wearing them out with a rod and reel though.


A burn!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> A burn!


Its all i got. I havent dove in about a month so you could say i am a little jealous.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice shooting. Impressive light!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Its all i got. I havent dove in about a month so you could say i am a little jealous.


Sounds like you need to take Troy diving this weekend and show him how it's done. Your gills must be like jerky by now.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You didnt stop because you were wearing them out with a rod and reel though.


That's not right...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Nice shooting. Impressive light!


Yeah, I love it!! I can cover a lot of ground with it. It's not as impressive as your swedish made "sun-beam" though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sounds like you need to take Troy diving this weekend and show him how it's done. Your gills must be like jerky by now.


Not anymore. I got them wet today! Although Troy outdid me today.



Cajun Spearit said:


> That's not right...


You know I like to talk a lot of smack.


----------

